# QSI QEB40 Booster - any input?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

QSI claims to have a 40A Booster (maximum input voltage of 24V) available. Has anyone run one of these and if so what is your experience?

All, having spoke to QSI and I now know this is NOT a DCC Booster - Watch out for this being advertised as such!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you talking about the 40amp booster for the Quantum Engineer? 

The Quantum Engineer is a box that allows remote control of functions (like sound) on a DC layout. It has a rating of somewhere between 2.5 and 5 amps depending on who you talk to. This box goes between your power supply and the track. 

The Quantum "Booster" goes "after" the Quantum Engineer, and raises the maximum current rating to between 20 amps and 40 amps (again depending on who you talk to). 

So if this is what you are talking about, yes, I actually own one and it works, although I have not tested it at maximum current, only around 10 amps, but I have no reason to believe it does not work as advertised. By the way, the booster cost me around $200 by itself. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
I was under the impression that this was for DCC hence my posting here. Now that I know what it does! Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's a little confusing since it will set many parameters that most people consider "DCC only"... 

The QSI will use most of the"DCC settings" when running on DC, such as momentum, start voltage, top voltage, etc. 

This method of control on DC consists of sequences of quick polarity reversals on the DC power. Been around for a long time and used in many HO applications. 

It's definitely not DCC control, it's a "pass through" with the ability to reverse the polarity in the right sequences. 

Regards, Greg


----------

